# A multi-billion dirham ‘rotating city’ in Dubai



## DubaiCanadian (Dec 31, 2004)

Sunday, 14 August, 2005
Investors plan ‘rotating city’ in Dubai
by Richard Agnew

PLANS have been drawn up to add to Dubai’s collection of quirky construction projects with a multi-billion dirham ‘rotating city’, Arabian Business can reveal.

A group of investors is planning to build the development within the emirate’s huge leisure complex, DubaiLand. The venture, thought to be the first of its kind, is expected to cost around US$1 billion.

“It’s going to be a big surprise, one of the wonders of the world,” said a senior source involved in the project’s planning. “It’s very unique. It’s the first rotating city in the world,” he added.

The project’s planners have proposed that the development itself, as well as the individual properties it contains, will revolve. It is expected to include around 20 apartment towers with rotating floors, as well as separate villas that revolve while moving up and down on supports.

“The whole thing rotates,” said the source. “You will be able to acquire villas, apartments, floating villas on water, [and] flying villas [that] elevate in the air. So you have the accessibility to a villa that not only rotates on ground, but it gives you up to a 15 metre to 20 metre up in-the-air elevation. It’s a mind-blowing project. We [will] have 20 towers with every single floor rotating. The capitalisation of the project is going to be in the range of AED3.7 billion to AED4 billion (US$1 billion to US$1.09 billion),” he added.

The venture would be one of over 200 individual construction projects expected to make up DubaiLand, which was announced by the emirate’s government in 2003. It aims to house around 55 hotels and become the largest leisure, entertainment and tourism attraction in the world.

Divided into six different sections focusing on themes such as eco-tourism, sports and retail, the development is expected to be twice the size of the Walt Disney World Resort in Florida and cover some 3 billion square feet.

Phase one of DubaiLand’s construction is scheduled to take place between 2007 and 2010, while its overall completion is tabled for between 2015 and 2018. Its developers reportedly expect it to attract almost US$10 billion of investment by 2010, helping the emirate to achieve its target of 15 million tourist arrivals by the same date. 

With most of the project’s capital investment likely to come from the private sector, investors have already put forward several other huge projects for inclusion within the resort. Plans were unveiled last November for a multi-billion dirham retail development within DubaiLand, dubbed ‘Dubai Outlet City’. Last month, it was announced that a fully integrated ‘golf city’ will be set up in the development, costing almost US$2 billion. 

DubaiLand will be located in the swathe of desert just off Sheikh Zayed Road, the main highway linking Dubai with Sharjah and Abu Dhabi. When fully operational, the promoters expect it to attract more than 200,000 visitors per day and employ around 300,000 people. 


OH MY GODDDDDDDD, WHAT'S NEXT!


----------



## azz (Aug 7, 2005)

just starting to think are they not getting carried away just a little bit? - its all good fun but this shit costs money, lots of it.. and without much revenue being generated from current projects im scared it might all fall down bigtime!
hope it doesnt..


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

yea but is the government paying for the developments in dubai???


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

this one sounds just to odd
some1 needs to cut back on the LSD


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

seems like a summer joke, just like last year prank of "bubble city"


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

as easy as that
no official launch, don't take it serious!

it sounds nice honestly and it would be fun to see this place

as all these things are financed by local or international investors, i don't see a reason why they shouldn't build it

you can clearly see, dubailand wants to be completely different

we'll see what will happen to this


----------



## DubaiDave (Jun 16, 2004)

Just seen this, I cant believe its a real project.
Anyone have more info??
Dubai Lover, Love your sig.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> seems like a summer joke, just like last year prank of "bubble city"


:yes: Exactly


----------



## mohammad (Jul 6, 2005)

Dubai is acting a bit strange lately. Its striving for the biggest "anything". Soon, it will strive for the biggest bankruptcy.


----------



## bach (Aug 2, 2005)

Will they use nuclear reactor in order to have enough power to make the whole city with its tower revolve?


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh geez...this one better be false...this is a very dumb project.


----------



## mohammad (Jul 6, 2005)

DARKNIGHT: Dont worry too much about it. Its too early to confirm anything.


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

:dance2: :dj: :tongue4:


----------



## Black_Shaheen (Jun 10, 2005)

mohammed

Better than being the biggest parking lot/ US army base like some countries eh ?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I`ve spotted ten gramical mistakes in the first 2 paragraphs

F=A=K=E


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

HAHAHAHA THIS IS A FAKE, no way in hell this is true, people are making a mockary out of the 'dubai vison' with all these fake projects, i mean if potential investors read these and assume them to be true, they might avoid buying in dubai. for obvious long term economic risks


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

BigDreamer said:


> HAHAHAHA THIS IS A FAKE, no way in hell this is true, people are making a mockary out of the 'dubai vison' with all these fake projects, i mean if potential investors read these and assume them to be true, they might avoid buying in dubai. for obvious long term economic risks


even if its not a fake (which it looks like it is), its nothing more than a vision which i dout will make it to fruition


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

the article says "investors plan"

all projects have been announced by sheikh mohammed, the ones which haven't been launched by him were fakes

remember chess city, golden dome, mountain city, the jewel


----------



## mohammad (Jul 6, 2005)

BigDreamer said:


> HAHAHAHA THIS IS A FAKE, no way in hell this is true, people are making a mockary out of the 'dubai vison' with all these fake projects, i mean if potential investors read these and assume them to be true, they might avoid buying in dubai. for obvious long term economic risks


Its probably a late april-fools joke. 

Seriously, a floating house? LOL! Just imagine, you sleep at night and by next morning youll wake up and find yourself in the emergency division of the American hospital of Dubai. :rofl: 

Itll probably be a miniature-sized city with small dwarf-sized houses that nobody could ever live in. Furthermore, I doubt anyone can build a house that floats 15-20 meters in the air. Its a house for pete's sake, not a helicopter. :|

Black_Shaheen: Better than the biggest country that serves nothing for its locals. :rofl:


----------



## bach (Aug 2, 2005)

There is an article about the project in albayan newspaper, but lets be serious can you imagine a revolving tower where an engine will have to rotate the whole tower including the tower foundations?


----------



## Black_Shaheen (Jun 10, 2005)

Mohammad...

I would have to agree that the Average Kuwaiti certainly gets more than the Average Emarati in Terms of Benefits. However, lets see the facts here, Kuwait has not been capable of diversifying from oil, although it has a massive cash reserve for when things turn sour, I doubt it will be able to sustain the economy in times of crisis.


----------



## mohammad (Jul 6, 2005)

Black_Shaheen said:


> Mohammad...
> 
> I would have to agree that the Average Kuwaiti certainly gets more than the Average Emarati in Terms of Benefits. However, lets see the facts here, Kuwait has not been capable of diversifying from oil, although it has a massive cash reserve for when things turn sour, I doubt it will be able to sustain the economy in times of crisis.


Unfortunately we're bordered to 3 large countries, of which 2 have a bad reputation with the World and of which one is an ally to the US but doesnt offer much to its people. 

So basically, we cannot do anything about it. Not to mention Kuwait is small compared to UAE, yet we have a larger local population than you guys. :rofl:

But dont worry about it. We wont compete in terms of resorts, but in terms of 'centre of excellence'.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

bach said:


> There is an article about the project in albayan newspaper, but lets be serious can you imagine a revolving tower where an engine will have to rotate the whole tower including the tower foundations?


yes i can
there are already revolving buildings. i think somewhere in scandinavia they have such a project
there was a thread here

anyway, it's time to take the revolving restaurant to another level, the revolving building


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

this is blasphemy ..hehe


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

reminds me of bubble city...just too crazy. we will see. but imagine a rotating BD... :eek2:


----------



## Black_Shaheen (Jun 10, 2005)

Actually, UAE population is 3.5 million, 25% of which are local, 870,000 locals
Kuwaits population is around 2.1 million, 35% of which are locals, leaving you with aruond 700,000 (lonelyplanet.com)


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

i wonder what excellence are we talking about here ? please don't say infrastructure cuz it is obviouse that there is no chance in comparison specially to the major cities in the UAE AD.Dubai.Sharjah .. but i agree that northen emirates needs alot to be done in matters of infrastructure and services nevertheless the UAE offers many things that kuwait doesn't offer for it's ppl + we have a higher GDP per capita ( but put in mind guys that GDP per capita is country's GDP / Population No. and for the UAE being the capital of Business and capitalism in the Mid-East alot of foriegn work force is needed to satisfy the market's needs, so the conclusion is the locals pay isn't affected by the GDP considering low paied asian workers being a majority in the work force.
another thing when u talk about an average Emirati u r talking about all locals in all Emirats including those living in the less fortunate ones ( either having a closed minded Gov or not having resources to develop) but if u wanna compare take AD,Dubai,shj for now and compaire them to average kuwaitis .. besides it makes me laugh when ever ppl say there are alot of foreigners in the UAE without asking y ? we are the hot spot of the reigion weather ppl accept it or not .. we developed an economy like no one else in the region so ppl must take facts in consideration before just throwing out words they barely know about


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

even if this project was a joke because it is not realistic to the world .. rememebr it is Dubai and noting is impossible here


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

If it looks cool, then build it. If it's just the idea, then trash it 

If Dubai can shape the world in 300 islands 4km offshore, then a rotating city won't be much of an OMG. The technology of revolving buildings exists already, so it won’t be a world wonder as the article suggest!


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

fahed said:


> If it looks cool, then build it. If it's just the idea, then trash it
> 
> If Dubai can shape the world in 300 islands 4km offshore, then a rotating city won't be much of an OMG. The technology of revolving buildings exists already, so it won’t be a world wonder as the article suggest!


maybe i miss understood the article, i thought it meant its a 'rotating city' not a block of rotating buildings, if its the second case then its obviously not a big deal, i wont even expected to be a tourist attraction, its so over done now. but if it is the first case tho, then it would cost heck of loads of energy to rotate a set of buildings/towers as a group. infact i doubt the tech is even available to do that. i know people come to expect 'anything' from dubai but that doesnt mean it should become "stupid city" where anyone with a wild idea can jst come an build it.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i don't think the project will be built on a rotating platform
i would say this is impossible

no, the buildings themselves rotate or the apartments in it


----------



## mohammad (Jul 6, 2005)

BinDubai said:


> i wonder what excellence are we talking about here ? please don't say infrastructure cuz it is obviouse that there is no chance in comparison specially to the major cities in the UAE AD.Dubai.Sharjah .. but i agree that northen emirates needs alot to be done in matters of infrastructure and services nevertheless the UAE offers many things that kuwait doesn't offer for it's ppl + we have a higher GDP per capita ( but put in mind guys that GDP per capita is country's GDP / Population No. and for the UAE being the capital of Business and capitalism in the Mid-East alot of foriegn work force is needed to satisfy the market's needs, so the conclusion is the locals pay isn't affected by the GDP considering low paied asian workers being a majority in the work force.
> another thing when u talk about an average Emirati u r talking about all locals in all Emirats including those living in the less fortunate ones ( either having a closed minded Gov or not having resources to develop) but if u wanna compare take AD,Dubai,shj for now and compaire them to average kuwaitis .. besides it makes me laugh when ever ppl say there are alot of foreigners in the UAE without asking y ? we are the hot spot of the reigion weather ppl accept it or not .. we developed an economy like no one else in the region so ppl must take facts in consideration before just throwing out words they barely know about


:rofl:

Please dont make me laugh. Your country doesnt even have a parliament for its people. Your different Emirate states have different leaders with different ambitions. All of them want to make money for themselves. In Kuwait, a Sheikh wouldnt go around saying "this is my land, Ill make it a hotel" without having to buy it and having it approved by the parliament members. In Dubai, if Sheikh Mohammad Bin Rashed says something, then he'll do it (whether its good or bad for the locals).

Another thing, Im talking about centre of excellence. Im not talking about concrete buildings and towers. Back in the 1970's and 80's Kuwait used to have concrete houses and apartment blocks, whilst people in the UAE lived in tents and mud homes. Your country "UAE" was practically established in the 1980's. It had nothing. Merely a sinking boat in an ocean. If you think UAE is the centre of finance and business then youre completely baffled. Kuwait city generates more investments and more revenue than the whole of Dubai, Sharjah and other cities put together. 

Also, I think you should re-consider the facts of your tiny speck population. Whenever we go to UAE we hardly ever see locals. They either dont exist, or live in the poorest of conditions whilst the Sheikhs are getting financial benefits for themselves. The centre of excellence Im talking about is education, healthcare, and future prospects (something UAE locals will never dream of acheiving). Stick to the buildings LOL, Im sure the buildings will help you a lot.


----------



## Black_Shaheen (Jun 10, 2005)

Sheikh Mohammed will first confer with his advisors and then do something. He is a very wise man. You "Parliament" was merely put in there to sweeten things up for your people, your "democracy" is a farce. Your parliament cannot compete with our quick system, they take their time to pass their laws. By the time kuwait would have built something comparable to the Burj al Arab, the UAE would have built a skyscraper taller than the himalayan mountains in nepal. In the 70s or 80s believe it or not the people of the UAE were also living in flats and apartments. Remember it was only until the 60s that oil was discoered and processed in the UAE while Kuwait managed it sometime in the 40s and 50s. You had a head start of almost 20 years. Its ridiculous really to say that kuwait city generates more investments and revenue than all 7 emirates im not even going to answer that.

Lets look at the GDP (Gross Domestic Product) of each country seperately.

The UAEs GDP is around 100 billion dollars.
Kuwaits GDP is about 50 billion dollars.

The UAE is actually older than kuwait. Kuwait was an ottoman emirate until the 1890s, the UAE had been in existence as the trucial alliance of states ever since the 1790s. Your country was carved out from the ottoman empire by the brits, while my ancestors fought tooth and nail for their land.

Our government does not believe in pampering its people so they can become spoiled brats (as your countrymen have become).. our government believes in constructing a base for the countries prosperity. Any competition between the emirates is friendly chivalrous rivalry, we have a thriving and varied nation as a result of this. Mind you, there are some poor emaratis, but there are poor kuwaitis as well, and there are kuwaitis who didnt get passports from your governemnt, they got nothing. The average kuwaiti will get more pampered than the emarati, but that certainly doesnt mean the average emarati wont get anything at all. We do not need 5 mercedes cars per household, we are confident enough without such materialistic temporary things that will be useless in 10 or so years. A government that cares about its people makes its country great, makes its structure beatufiul and its people proud... and not a US army base, parking lot and gas station like some countries. *cough* *cough*


----------



## dubainico (Jun 27, 2004)

first of all i have to remember everybody that both countries are part of the GCC and this council is also supposed to create a union, and keep peace.
so son`t argue 

then... sheikh mohammed would never be someone who wants to profit. he is generous and even liberal.
he does the best for dubai and its people. he spends much time on improving dubai`s future.

oil has brought enormous wealth to both countries, uae and kuwait.
both countries, nevertheless, are a bit different. kuwait is more quiet. it does not have so many gorgeous buildings and other prestigious monuments and so on, but it has other nice things like a kind of "liberal" attitude towards politics as far as i know. 
i have to say that the uae is by far more diversified concerning economy. kuwait depends much more on oil than the uae... the uae has nice beaches and gorgeous resorts, an awesome skyline and many many projects are going on in dubai and so on...
from my point of view, kuwait should try to lure tourists and to be more attractive in general. 

all in all i think the gulf-states in general are very interesting and impressive to many people... so don`t argue.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

A bit far fetched I'd have to say but nothin is impossible with today's projects.


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

Dubai announces "World Core City"

Plans for yet another multi-zulti billion dollar ultra-luxury tourist attraction have been unveiled today in Dubai.
World core city will transport tourists to their own sauna located near the earth's inner core. The journey will take just a few hours in high speed elevators. The shafts will be circled by the world's largest shopping mall,
with some elevators up to 100 stories high allowing for ultimate comfort
in a private suite while the journey takes place. Once guests arrive they will have a choice of 2000 saunas, all heated from the earth's inner core. The shaft's other end will house a giant pherris wheel, only instead of sitting booths' each "booth" will be a 20 floor tower, called "The World's A Wheel", It will be 1 kilometers tall and contain 1000 luxury apartments in these 10 revolving towers. 
Sheikh Ivebeen dreemin anounced the project in stage two will contain elevator shafts straight to los angeles, sucking tourists through them, stopping at the sauna complex and then transporting them to Dubai.
"Project is estimated to take just 1.5 years to complete" he added happily.
"Oh, and the project will of course be circled by 30 more residential towers in the shape of earth-crystals, symbolizing the round elevator shafts" he added.


----------



## mohammad (Jul 6, 2005)

Black_Shaheen said:


> Sheikh Mohammed will first confer with his advisors and then do something. He is a very wise man.


What, two to three advisors made someone a wise man? :rofl:



> You "Parliament" was merely put in there to sweeten things up for your people, your "democracy" is a farce.


Our democracy is the *only* "real" democracy you'd ever see in the Gulf region. At least our parliament members care for the people of Kuwait and for their interests (locals and non-locals). It has the power to change the government, and thats something which the poor locals of UAE always *dreamt* of. But theyll never get it. Sad, isnt it? 



> Your parliament cannot compete with our quick system, they take their time to pass their laws. By the time kuwait would have built something comparable to the Burj al Arab, the UAE would have built a skyscraper taller than the himalayan mountains in nepal.


Our parliament takes its time indeed.  Unlike the UAE, we are wise enough to approve things slowly but surely.  Your city is rocketing sky high, so fast that itll eventually go into the biggest recession in history. What goes up quickly comes down quickly, my dear friend. :rofl: Go ahead, build tall towers and choke on the pollution. 



> In the 70s or 80s believe it or not the people of the UAE were also living in flats and apartments.


Two or three apartment blocks in Abu Dhabi, a small "Islamic" shopping mall in Sharjah are all of what were compromised of UAE back in the 1970's. Or shall I call it the stone ages for you people? 



> Remember it was only until the 60s that oil was discoered and processed in the UAE while Kuwait managed it sometime in the 40s and 50s. You had a head start of almost 20 years.


We had a head start in everything mate.  Our country had a government, a judical system, a proper constitution and a parliament since the 16th century. Even when Dutch discovery teams went across the planet, they identified Kuwait and Bahrain as the only two properly-established countries in the Middle east at that time.  UAE was part of the "Rub Al-Khali" (the empty quarter). :rofl:



> Its ridiculous really to say that kuwait city generates more investments and revenue than all 7 emirates im not even going to answer that.


Hmmm, lets see. So our country was ahead of all of the other Gulf countries, yet we generate less revenue and less investments than a country which was a speck of dust back in the 1980's? LOL, thats the joke of the day.



> Lets look at the GDP (Gross Domestic Product) of each country seperately.
> 
> The UAEs GDP is around 100 billion dollars.
> Kuwaits GDP is about 50 billion dollars.


Where on Earth did you get that from?  Why dont you check again with your local offices and make your own assessments of UAE's GPD?



> The UAE is actually older than kuwait. Kuwait was an ottoman emirate until the 1890s, the UAE had been in existence as the trucial alliance of states ever since the 1790s. Your country was carved out from the ottoman empire by the brits, while my ancestors fought tooth and nail for their land.


Your ancestors fought tooth and nail for bread, and they still are. :rofl:
Obviously you know nothing about history. Our country was never part of the Ottoman Empire. The Ottomans only ever got close to Basra. They never dared taking over Kuwait. Also, if you think Kuwait was controlled by the British then you should check your damn facts about what year your country got independance from the British. LOL, and just look at your country today. Most of the wealth your country generates goes to the foreigners. Your locals have nothing, and their value is close to zilt. Even your local police force is composed of Indians, Pakistanis and East-Asians. With all due respect Sheikh Mohammad Bin Rashed is afraid of putting his own people in the police force, that he decides to impose policies of hiring foreigners to guard him from his own local population.  Now thats hilarious. 



> Our government does not believe in pampering its people so they can become spoiled brats (as your countrymen have become).. our government believes in constructing a base for the countries prosperity. Any competition between the emirates is friendly chivalrous rivalry, we have a thriving and varied nation as a result of this. Mind you, there are some poor emaratis, but there are poor kuwaitis as well, and there are kuwaitis who didnt get passports from your governemnt, they got nothing. The average kuwaiti will get more pampered than the emarati, but that certainly doesnt mean the average emarati wont get anything at all. We do not need 5 mercedes cars per household, we are confident enough without such materialistic temporary things that will be useless in 10 or so years. A government that cares about its people makes its country great, makes its structure beatufiul and its people proud... and not a US army base, parking lot and gas station like some countries. *cough* *cough*


US army base? LOL, and what do you think of your country as? I think of it as a base for drug dealers, sex offenders, hookers and prostitutes, and not to forget a country which is so politically and financially corrupt. Your Sheikhs generated wealth from a contraband of money laundering businesses with the Russian mafia, and by begging Kuwait and other countries to financially aid them. I always remember the time Sheikh Zayid (may god bless his soul) wrote thousands of poems about the Kuwaiti people whenever and wherever we aided him with money. I also used to remember how he criticised his own sons. He, and only he, was a true gentleman of UAE. The other Sheikhs I see today care about nothing but their own wealth.

For your information, I didnt say all UAE locals are poor. I said that the ones who are poor (the majority) have no hope of being wealthy because all doors of opportunity are closed at them. Also, dont dare call Kuwaitis spoiled rich prats. I think you should take a closer look at your own "Abu Dhabi" people. They drive their own mercedes cars even in the streets of London. They drive around midnight looking for English/European prostitutes. Daddy offered them cars, yachts and so many other things. But in return, they never showed their parents any appreciation whatsoever. 

Our government isnt trying to make its country "look" nice in the outside, but only in the inside! We are building schools, universities, hospitals, research and development centers, foundation courses, hi-tech investment co-operations and much much more. All of these things would be benefited by our local population. We will have a population of smart people. They will be considered as the guru-youth of the Middle East. These smart brains can find jobs anywhere in the world, and we could further expand our arms across all continents. Who do you think owns most of the projects in Dubai and Jebel Ali? Certainly not the poor UAE locals, and certainly not the sad rich folks in Abu Dhabi whom are only good at driving around London during the summer holidays.  

Furthermore, have a look at Downtown Dubai in the early 1990's and another picture of Kuwait city in the early 90's:

Dubai - 1990 

Kuwait city - 1990 

:cheers:


----------



## Khouri (Feb 20, 2005)

source26 said:


> Dubai announces "World Core City"
> 
> Plans for yet another multi-zulti billion dollar ultra-luxury tourist attraction have been unveiled today in Dubai.
> World core city will transport tourists to their own sauna located near the earth's inner core. The journey will take just a few hours in high speed elevators. The shafts will be circled by the world's largest shopping mall,
> ...


Oh I read this news; you forgot to mention that they are also passing through your country to pick up your momy and daddy, so they could enjoy this unbelievable journey. Aren’t you going? :cheers:


----------



## Khouri (Feb 20, 2005)

> What, two to three advisors made someone a wise man? :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Our democracy is the *only* "real" democracy you'd ever see in the Gulf region. At least our parliament members care for the people of Kuwait and for their interests (locals and non-locals). It has the power to change the government, and thats something which the poor locals of UAE always *dreamt* of. But theyll never get it. Sad, isnt it?





> It has the power to change the government


Let them give it a try!!!!! I would love to see how they will end up!! Let me guess "without a head and..................."



> Our parliament takes its time indeed.  Unlike the UAE, we are wise enough to approve things slowly but surely.  Your city is rocketing sky high, so fast that itll eventually go into the biggest recession in history. What goes up quickly comes down quickly, my dear friend. :rofl: Go ahead, build tall towers and choke on the pollution.





> Your city is rocketing sky high, so fast that itll eventually go into the biggest recession in history.


Thank you for reading us our future. From know on we will call you Mohammad 
the fortune teller. 



> Two or three apartment blocks in Abu Dhabi, a small "Islamic" shopping mall in Sharjah are all of what were compromised of UAE back in the 1970's. Or shall I call it the stone ages for you people?


I have to agree with you. Kuwait was a pradise at that time I remember when they used to say Kuwait and Hongkong were the center of Asia.  



> We had a head start in everything mate.  Our country had a government, a judical system, a proper constitution and a parliament since the 16th century. Even when Dutch discovery teams went across the planet, they identified Kuwait and Bahrain as the only two properly-established countries in the Middle east at that time.  UAE was part of the "Rub Al-Khali" (the empty quarter). :rofl:


I love to read history books what else you got.



> Hmmm, lets see. So our country was ahead of all of the other Gulf countries, yet we generate less revenue and less investments than a country which was a speck of dust back in the 1980's? LOL, thats the joke of the day.





> So our country was ahead of all of the other Gulf countries


Was, to bad it's not today. Good luck a nice try.




> Where on Earth did you get that from?  Why dont you check again with your local offices and make your own assessments of UAE's GPD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when your ancestors came to us looking for housing and bread.



> US army base? LOL, and what do you think of your country as? I think of it as a base for drug dealers, sex offenders, hookers and prostitutes, and not to forget a country which is so politically and financially corrupt. Your Sheikhs generated wealth from a contraband of money laundering businesses with the Russian mafia, and by begging Kuwait and other countries to financially aid them. I always remember the time Sheikh Zayid (may god bless his soul) wrote thousands of poems about the Kuwaiti people whenever and wherever we aided him with money. I also used to remember how he criticised his own sons. He, and only he, was a true gentleman of UAE. The other Sheikhs I see today care about nothing but their own wealth.





> I think of it as a base for drug dealers, sex offenders, hookers and prostitutes, and not to forget a country which is so politically and financially corrupt.


Politically and financially corrupt? I guess you are referring to Kuwait in that matter. 



> Your Sheikhs generated wealth from a contraband of money laundering businesses with the Russian mafia, and by begging Kuwait and other countries to financially aid them.


Not even the CIO has all that information. How did you came up with them. let me guess "brain storming" or "..........."


> I always remember the time Sheikh Zayid (may god bless his soul) wrote thousands of poems about the Kuwaiti people whenever and wherever we aided him with money.


If he spent his time writing poem for Kuwait people as you mentioned not even one or two poems but (thousands). Could you share with us some of his poems that he said to his brave and loyal Kuwaiti people. Thank you up front I can't wait to hear some. 




> For your information, I didnt say all UAE locals are poor. I said that the ones who are poor (the majority) have no hope of being wealthy because all doors of opportunity are closed at them. Also, dont dare call Kuwaitis spoiled rich prats. I think you should take a closer look at your own "Abu Dhabi" people. They drive their own mercedes cars even in the streets of London. They drive around midnight looking for English/European prostitutes. Daddy offered them cars, yachts and so many other things. But in return, they never showed their parents any appreciation whatsoever.





> I said that the ones who are poor (the majority) have no hope of being wealthy because all doors of opportunity are closed at them.


I can challenge you that there is more opportunity for UAE people to be wealthy than kuwaiti people (and lets start the debate if you want to).


> Daddy offered them cars, yachts and so many other things. But in return, they never showed their parents any appreciation whatsoever.


Still you are living in your past. You are outdated. Most of UAE guys between the age 18-35 are highly educated and this number is increasing like crazy. Welcome to UAE



> Our government isnt trying to make its country "look" nice in the outside, but only in the inside! We are building schools, universities, hospitals, research and development centers, foundation courses, hi-tech investment co-operations and much much more. All of these things would be benefited by our local population. We will have a population of smart people. They will be considered as the guru-youth of the Middle East. These smart brains can find jobs anywhere in the world, and we could further expand our arms across all continents. Who do you think owns most of the projects in Dubai and Jebel Ali? Certainly not the poor UAE locals, and certainly not the sad rich folks in Abu Dhabi whom are only good at driving around London during the summer holidays.



Oh really, and what do you think you UAE is doing. Just go back and take a look at the UAE forum and you will really find yourself outdated. You wont find only the things you mentioned I can promise you much more appealing and intresting things. 


> We will have a population of smart people. They will be considered as the guru-youth of the Middle East. These smart brains can find jobs anywhere in the world, and we could further expand our arms across all continents.


Good for you. I guess in this one you are a head of us. 



> Who do you think owns most of the projects in Dubai and Jebel Ali? Certainly not the poor UAE locals, and certainly not the sad rich folks in Abu Dhabi whom are only good at driving around London during the summer holidays.


Thats a very complicated thing to explain since you are an outdated. Please read before you speak about something you don't know.



> Furthermore, have a look at Downtown Dubai in the early 1990's and another picture of Kuwait city in the early 90's:
> 
> Dubai - 1990
> 
> Kuwait city - 1990


Still you are living in your past. Good Luck :cheers:


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Mohammad, whatever your country "Had" is not important!! look at what the UAE is now


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

woohoo 500 posts  it's a shame it is like that


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

oh yeah one matter i always like to talk about it and it is the problem of not seeing locals in Dubai :O well that's a problem but if we take it 1 step in a time we would notice that Dubai has a Gross Population of approx 1.5m and it receives around 6.7m Tourists per annum so i guess that explains that issue unlike ur Developed country ( u have a parliament ) no one goes there because ( u have parliament  naah i'm kidding :jk: ) because it is as dull as it really is ( lol couldn't give better examles hhehe :hilarious: )


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

city of the future said:


> yes lock this this a fake project anyways


it's not about the Project anymore ( unfortunatly ) we have some intruders :S


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

hey btw check this informative PDF ( IFM )


----------

